# Samsonite Pedalboard W.I.P.



## dawson (Jul 1, 2022)

Now, I've always been a firm believer that a pedalboard should be a DIY thing, following the logic of, "who knows what _you_ need from _your_ 'board better than _you?"  _However, I'm learning that not everybody out there's got DIY in them.. it's sad but true, and if one of these people is a bandmate of yours, it's your responsibility to help that person.

Anyhow, this guy's one of my best buddies, so I want to set him up with something that'll work for a long time.  I'm using the same basic design as a 'board I built for myself awhile back: 











This time though, I'm not going to build it as tight as possible, but I'm going to focus on this thing being usable for all sorts of setups, AND, it's going to fit in this badass suitcase:










I figured if it's going to be universal, it's going to need a couple inter-changeable parts:






Here it is partially assembled to accommodate a volume pedal:














The plywood is finished with 1/10 India ink/water, then brushed with boiled linseed oil along with the pine pieces..  Like a dummy, I left the plywood out to dry for a long time on a surface that wasn't flat, and the large bottom piece totally warped a bit.  Figuring out how to get that flat- I may have to rebuild it with thicker stock:






I'll be posting more pictures as this progresses.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bio77 (Jul 1, 2022)

Looks cool! 

Anyway to add some device to hold the board in place when it is in the suitcase?  I have a similar designed idea in a tool box, but since it's alway upright there's no worry about it the board shifting and moving my pedal settings.


----------



## dawson (Jul 1, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> Looks cool!
> 
> Anyway to add some device to hold the board in place when it is in the suitcase?  I have a similar designed idea in a tool box, but since it's alway upright there's no worry about it the board shifting and moving my pedal settings.



Indeed!

The plan is to use a combination of "EAGLE CLIPS" and an inch or two of dual-lock tape to fix it to the wall of the suitcase.






I'm sort-of making-up this aspect of the build as I go along so it's hard to say what it will end up being, but since he's borrowing a number of my builds, I'm quite motivated to ensure it doesn't rattle around in there!

*I've seen your toolbox- it's magnificent.


----------



## fig (Jul 2, 2022)

Your talents seem boundless sir.


----------



## OldManAP (Jul 2, 2022)

Just a suggestion. Not sure how well you can see it in this pic, but here’s what we did for my old board. Load the board with pedals, and wrap it in plastic and zip tie/tape closed making sure nothing can leak in. Spray expansion foam all around it, then trim with a knife after the foam sets. Then glue felt/upholstery material over it. The foam on the inside of the case lid is just a piece of firm-ish eggshell foam with upholstery material over it so it will adapt to different pedal heights if any pedals are changed out later. Simple and cheap way to customize the case for the exact size of the pedalboard.


----------



## dawson (Jul 2, 2022)

fig said:


> Your talents seem boundless sir.



Thanks a lot, Fig!
The real truth is, I give myself food poisoning on a regular basis and I roll up into the fetal position whenever it's time to fill out tax forms..
(everyone's got their thing)



OldManAP said:


> Just a suggestion. Not sure how well you can see it in this pic, but here’s what we did for my old board. Load the board with pedals, and wrap it in plastic and zip tie/tape closed making sure nothing can leak in. Spray expansion foam all around it, then trim with a knife after the foam sets. Then glue felt/upholstery material over it. The foam on the inside of the case lid is just a piece of firm-ish eggshell foam with upholstery material over it so it will adapt to different pedal heights if any pedals are changed out later. Simple and cheap way to customize the case for the exact size of the pedalboard.



Whoah!  Awesome build- our pedalboards are eerily similar in design.
I appreciate the suggestions- yours turned out really cool.

Are those blue rods table legs?  What's going on there?


----------



## fig (Jul 2, 2022)

dawson said:


> Thanks a lot, Fig!
> The real truth is, I give myself food poisoning on a regular basis and I roll up into the fetal position whenever it's time to fill out tax forms..
> (everyone's got their thing)



Fire the cook, and hire an accountant. 



dawson said:


> Are those blue rods table legs?  What's going on there?


Nunchucks silly!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 2, 2022)

Great work!


----------



## OldManAP (Jul 2, 2022)

dawson said:


> Are those blue rods table legs?  What's going on there?


I used this board for guitar in one band, and pedal steel in another. When I’m playing steel, my feet are too busy playing the instrument, so I put the legs on it and swat pedals on and off with my right hand.


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 3, 2022)

Where did you get those brackets for the 125bs?


----------



## dawson (Jul 3, 2022)

Ah- those are 3d-prints
I designed them out of the severe hatred that I maintain against velcro on pedalboards.
They feel super sturdy and they work great, but each new box type I wanted to add took hours of measuring/modeling/printing, so once I realized how nice this new dual-lock stuff works, they're hard to justify..

*Besides- these days, all of my stuff is SCHMORG'd upside-down anyhow.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 12, 2022)

OldManAP said:


> View attachment 28095
> Just a suggestion. Not sure how well you can see it in this pic, but here’s what we did for my old board. Load the board with pedals, and wrap it in plastic and zip tie/tape closed making sure nothing can leak in. Spray expansion foam all around it, then trim with a knife after the foam sets. Then glue felt/upholstery material over it. The foam on the inside of the case lid is just a piece of firm-ish eggshell foam with upholstery material over it so it will adapt to different pedal heights if any pedals are changed out later. Simple and cheap way to customize the case for the exact size of the pedalboard.


Everybody's board should have a set of nunchuks, to fend off rabid fans —alas, in the suitcase, the pedalboard will count as a concealed weapon...


----------



## dawson (Jul 21, 2022)

I put together a little IN/OUT box for this board.
The graphic was looking a bit sparse so I put my buddy's name on it (certainly not the best etch I've done.)
It's got 2 switchable inputs to prepare for shenanigans we may or may not get to:










I'm trying to catch up to all those sick wire bends I see around here!


----------



## OldManAP (Jul 21, 2022)

That I/O box is much cleaner inside than mine, lol. I accidentally ordered PCB-mount jacks. Soldering stranded wire to those little pins sucked.


----------

